# Sunday Watch Thread - Let's Celebrate The '70's



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

I'm hoping some of you might want to join in with me today, in a celebration of 1970's watches - my favourite era for watch design. :yes:

So to start the ball rolling here's my first, the Omega Speedmaster MkIII "Deep Blue"



















Let's see what you've got :lol:


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

70s Swissina 17 jewel alarm


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

Heuer Montreal


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ll happily join in Rich, with this chunk of 70`s wonderfulness B)

*Roamer Stingray` JT` (Journey Timer?), Model No.734-9120.901, Valjoux 7734, 17 Jewels circa 1970.*










& this cool number,man :afro:

*Ricoh 21 jewel Automatic circa 1970s*


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

The only 1970s watch i have, 1978 Seiko chronograph


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

Omega Megaquartz 32


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I'll join you Rich...my current beater until the G10 turns up. Seiko 6139-6002, complete with period advert. Happy to wear the watch, but the flares / bell bottoms are staying firmly in the bottom drawer. :tongue2:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Some very cool watches already unk:

Love the ad Paul, but if I was to say to my 710 "You wanna see my Seiko chronograph?" I think she'd just laugh at me :huh:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I'll dig this one out today


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

:afro:


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

nothing genuine 70s

so im wearing my prs-14


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Nice one Rich


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

cant get much more 70s than this disco ball Megaquartz


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Now you're talking Rich :thumbsup: . Just done a quick headcount and out of all my watches only 5 aren't from the 70's, so I think definitey qualifies as my favourite era of watch design.

Starting with this one for the time being.










_Seiko 6138-3002 from July 1977_

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Bill_uk (Jun 8, 2008)

Russ said:


> :afro:


bloody awesome love it

no 70's yet so i go me stingray on


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

This one, I am always thinking to tge flower power when I wear it.

Bertrand


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

cant play


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> cant play


Me neither. Would love a 70's Omega though.


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Where do I start!!

I love this one










And this










and this










and this










and this


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

This chunk of 70's wonderment :tongue2:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

michaelh said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > cant play
> ...


Me neither. :crybaby:

Some lovely watches on display today.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

1972 accy 228 for me










andy


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

tranber70 said:


> This one, I am always thinking to tge flower power when I wear it.
> 
> Bertrand


Very cool, Bertrand. Reminds me of Top of the Pops for some reason? 

Here's another. 1976 Chrono Quartz


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

CWC 70s re-issue:



Cheers


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Can't play either! Own no watch from the 70's .. although that may change this week .. so I'm going with my Tuna - well it's big & funky!


----------



## knirirr (May 5, 2008)

foztex said:


> 1972 accy 228 for me


Awesome! Very tasteful, and just the sort of thing I covet. These days it seems that I can't find anything modern I like; it all seems to be 70s stuff.

Today I am wearing this one again. If I understand the serial number correctly, it's from 1973:


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

To some the most remarkable and innovative change in how the time is displayed on a wristwatch...to others a complete horror....i, of course am in the first group...

Omega Speedmaster Professional Quartz from 1977......










Regards Keith


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

This one today:

Omega F300 Constellation:










Mark


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

One of these pair


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Just got back from a car boot sale (no interesting watches but I did buy a cheap tripod) and changed to this










_Omega Seamaster ref.176.007 from 1970_

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

I donâ€™t just love the watches from my birth decade but all aspects, film, fashion and the music. Unfortunately I only have a few watches left at the moment but happy with my

*IWC Electronic Circa 1972*










*Certina 17J Manual-wind Circa 1973*










I need to take some new pictures...


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Think I wore this last Sunday too










Not a problem is it?

Not for me h34r:


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Since it just arrived, I will start the day with this one. Don't know the exact year but Paul's site says the megasonic first came out in 1973.










Later on I'll switch to this 1971 hummer.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> cant play


I can :lol:


----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

Wearing my Omega F300


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

How about my mucho cheapo restored Basis Saphire finally on the perfect strap for it.

Alasdair


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)




----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

This fits the bill, 










Later,

William

P.S. - I wish Ωmega had more representation today!


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

i wish i had this back to wear but im sure it will be nice when it turns up.










but luckily 70's watches are my bag baby.



















jason.


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

As I only wear stuff from the late 60's, earlier 70's I thought I would give this a run today.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

William_Wilson said:


> P.S. - I wish Ωmega had more representation today!


Well maybe one of these Seamasters then?










:tongue2:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Toshi said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > P.S. - I wish Ωmega had more representation today!
> ...


Rich, that is just greedy :lol:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Toshi said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > P.S. - I wish Ωmega had more representation today!
> ...


those mesh's look uber cool


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi

Omega Dynamic Geneve 1971 (needing new crystal)










Paul


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Wow, great selection of 70`s funkadelica today guys :afro:

I swapped over to this earlier...

*Citizen cal.8110 23 Jewels, circa 1970s*










& have just swapped to this...

*Omega Megaquartz 32 Khz, cal.1310 8 Jewels circa mid 1970s*










plus of course a watch that any 1970`s high powered Megaquartz Man was also bound to own...

*Timex `Great Britain` #24 Pin-pallet manual wind movement from 1976.*


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


>


cool bracelet. Looks like a bar of chocolate in foil wrapping (can you tell I haven't had lunch yet? :lol: )


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

I have several from the 70's, mainly Omega - here are a few:





































..but not all:


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

OK I can't resist the temptation anymore, I'm changing to this.










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## plumsteadblue (Sep 4, 2004)

I don't have a pic yet, but wearing my newly aquired (yesterday) 1970 Heuer carrera, so just in the 70s thread.

John


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

I was wearing my G-Shock while I was out on the motorbike but now i'm home and relaxing in the garden i've changed to this. Fits the bill for the thread too.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Time for another swap....

*Lordex Digital, 1 Jewel Pin Pallet, circa 1970s*










Seiko 6138-3002, 21 Jewels, made in May 1977


----------



## mylo (Feb 8, 2008)

A 1970's Memosail


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

mjolnir said:


> I was wearing my G-Shock while I was out on the motorbike but now i'm home and relaxing in the garden i've changed to this. Fits the bill for the thread too.


Name your price for that bracelet!

Switched to this now


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

can't play, every 70's piece I have bought was quickly let go, just can't do the 70's


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

Good call Rich. The thread has flushed out some great stuff today.

I'll join in with something relatively sober but neat.....


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Might as well make another change then.....

Seiko Bullhead on the right (the Citizen was sold recently :huh: )










I just love the 70's


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Did someone say Omega and 1970's??

Perhaps:










Or:










Or:










Or:










Or:










Sweeeeeettttt 1970's Omegas!


----------



## bunchie32 (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Toshi said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > P.S. - I wish Ωmega had more representation today!
> ...


That's more like it. :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

minkle said:


> Name your price for that bracelet!


:lol:

Sorry Mike. I've tried it on mesh and leather but the bracelet looks best so it has to stay i'm afraid.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Not long returned from a bike ride and just showered and changed into this (I've got shorts and a T-shirt on too before you start  ).










_Omega Speedsonic Ref. 188.0002 from 1974_

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

How's this for 70s funky? (note the raised markers & contrasting day/date wheels....far out, man.)


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

SharkBike said:


> How's this for 70s funky? (note the raised markers & contrasting day/date wheels....far out, man.)


Wow Rich! Those markers are seriously kewl! :thumbsup:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Swapped over the Seiko for this


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

knirirr said:


> foztex said:
> 
> 
> > 1972 accy 228 for me
> ...


cheers mate, it's one of my favourite accutrons.

just as a gratuitous excuse for 70's Omegas on mesh pic (seems most popular) I suppose I'd better put one of these on this eve 



















I should do new pics too

Andy


----------



## knirirr (May 5, 2008)

On the topic of "celebrating the '70s" the original 70s wrist shots I posted here may be of interest (apologies if you've already seen them). They were originally aired in 1973 IIRC.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Well Ok its a bit late and a bit obvious considering its my latest arrival.....but it is genuine 70's in all its Quartz glory......and I haven't been wearing a watch until this evening (gardening







) so this is mine for this eveings meal and film......


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

Omega Seamaster 300, "big triangle" from 1970..... :tongue2:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Made in the 70s but really earlier in style...

*Bulova Accutron 218,1970*










*Services Electric, UMF #25 17 Jewels, circa 1970 *(`Made & tested for Services`)


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Last change before I turn in. Going for something far more conservative but equally as stylish imho anyway.










_Omega Geneve ref.166041 cal.565 from 1971_

My wife usually nabs this one so I rarely get to wear it these days.

Cheers,

Gary


----------

